# Schriftarten für Illu 9 / Photoshop 6



## housymaus20 (22. September 2001)

Woher krieg ich denn zusätzliche Schriftarten für Illu 9 etc???


----------



## HeRaTiK (22. September 2001)

http://www.fonts.de


----------



## housymaus20 (22. September 2001)

*Ohne Dollars Bitte!!*

Ich brauch aber kostenlose Fonts.
Bei fonts.de muss man sich komplett registrieren usw, und da steh ich gar nich drauf!


----------



## HeRaTiK (22. September 2001)

sorry vertippt...

also check die aus:

http://www.fontz.de/
http://www.acidfonts.com/index1.html
http://www.fontshack.com/

viel spass!


----------



## housymaus20 (22. September 2001)

*JAAAAAAAAAAA!!!*

Sounds MUCH BETTER 

Daaankeschön *g*

UUUnnd dann hab ich nochma ein Problem....Was zum Teufel ist DAS (siehe unten)für eine Schriftart?? Ich brauch die für nen Flyer...und findse nich...


:-(

http://de.geocities.com/housymaus20_geo


----------

